# Killer PMS, anyone?



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

This might sound silly, but when I was younger, I never had PMS, but in the past five years or so, I've become intimately acquainted with it and in the past year or two it's become crazy-terrible. I suspect it's connected to Hashimoto's somehow. I get anxious, seriously depressed, irritable, all that good stuff, and I have cramps of higher intensity--and for longer--than I ever have before. Sometimes I bleed between periods, which is funny, because I'm not really sure how I have enough blood left to be alive at all. It's nuts.

Any other women with Hashimoto's have similar issues? Anyone have any luck regulating this? My mood is fine for half of the month, but the other half? Forget it. I'm a different person.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Post some recent labs - with ranges.

I found the closer I got to menopause the worse Aunt Flow acted. She visited every 3 weeks or shorter and I about hemorrhaged to death every month. Low ferritin also increases symptoms and flow and despite iron supplements the moment my period arrived I was anemic again.

If I was hypo it seemed worse.

I gave up with iron supplements and finally had Novasure which took my period away and I believe sent me into menopause.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I found the closer I got to menopause the worse Aunt Flow acted....Amen sister! Wondering if I need iron pills this week @@


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

All they did for my most recent labs (3/22/13) was TSH: 0.165 (.55-4.78)

I've been in the process of lowering my Synthroid because I went hyper (I've been on 25mcg since late March, had been on 50 when this TSH was run).

On 2/15/13:

TSH .115 (.55-4.78)
Thyroxine Free 1.47 (0.65-1.52)

Iron 68 (26-154)
Iron Binding Capacity, Unsaturated 252 (162-406)
Iron Binding Capacity, Total 320 (259-492)
Transferrin Saturation (%) 21 (8.9-40.5)

Thanks for your replies. While menopause sounds pretty good right now, I'm 29, so it's unlikely! My energy level has been pretty low for the past few weeks--I'm guessing because of the lowered dose of Synthroid--and I've just generally been a hormonal mess. Total monster.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Your cycle is matching with the lunar cycle of the earth. In other words its worse to have PMS during the full moon. Go figure.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

HotGrandma said:


> Your cycle is matching with the lunar cycle of the earth. In other words its worse to have PMS during the full moon. Go figure.


What can I say? I'm a down-to-earth kinda gal.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My periods got so bad I could not believe it as I had been a light flow person most of my life - having begun my period on my 16th birthday

I was told Ferritin should be toward high range - yours is not so high and listed as iron so I am not sure if that is same as Ferritin.

I was also told if Ferritin is low you bleed heavier but when my ferritin got higher I still bled heavy and they cycle began again. Iron supplements made me ill but the doctors insisted to torture me for 18 months or so. I finally begged my gyno to ablate me - Ahhh.

Do you by chance have restless leg? That is also caused by low iron.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Oops! I forgot:

Ferritin 15.9 (13-150)

So yeah, when they said it was "normal"...

I have a bunch of weird paresthesia-type things, which I have happily begun to attribute to Hashimoto's--never considered the possibility of Restless Leg, but as far as I know, no.

When they weren't making you sick, did the iron supplements help you? I got some recently but I have trouble remembering to take them in such a way that they won't interfere with my Synthroid.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Whoa, your ferritin is really low! I think the closer to 100, the better, esp. for women.

I always had a slightly heavy flow and wicked, horrible cramps (even when I was a teen, ugh) but Hashi's just made it even worse. I went on birth control years ago and will stay on them until I hit menopause, if I have anything to say about it! I'm on the 'every 3 months' pills and it's so nice to not have my period every 3 weeks and to not have cramps that require prescription painkillers. They don't work for everyone but they were a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Hashicoster-Yes! I don't know if you saw my post recently about waiting for a good endo, but Yes! My Period has changed, crazy symptoms.
How old are you?
Bleeding between cycles can be a common or serious problem that should be addressed. 
Hashi's messes with your hormones, including reproductive ones.

Good tips on the Ferritin, I'm well below the range at a 9, and it's never been addressed.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

jenny--yeah, I've always had bad cramps too, but now it seems like I have them more days a month than I don't! It's insane. I have only ever been on birth control once, almost ten years ago, and it made me really sick. Since I'm not in any danger of becoming pregnant, I stay away from it.

Keba--yes, just saw your post, and I've had issues with ovarian & breast cysts too. I feel like a hormonal toxic waste disposal. I'm waiting on an endo, also (JULY!). I'm 29. Next time I see my doctor I'm definitely bringing all this stuff up--I haven't thus far because I already had a few doctors treat me like I was some sort of Victorian-era hysterical hypochondriac when I was trying to get a diagnosis (they shut up once they ran the antibodies test!).


----------



## Spinmax (Jul 27, 2012)

I realize this thread was awhile ago... but I am experiencing the same crazy stuff! I'm a bit older than you... just turned 40 last month. I'm finding that birth control pills make me feel terrible. So... either I keep on the pills and relieve some of the crazy hormonal symtoms but have no energy at all.... or I go off them and feel better except for all the period stuff. I think having no energy is the worst of it all cause it is constant.


----------

